# Newbie



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi All
A friend gave me this web address so that I had someone to talk to that knows how I feel.  My Partner and I have been trying for 5 years to get pregnant but nothing happened.  At the begining of this year we both decided to go and see the Doctor.  After a number of tests we have been sent to the fertility clinic at Medway.  Now it is a case of waiting.  I have to do 2 different blood tests and have a laproscopy (I know thats spelt wrong   ) Our specialist has said he wants all these tests done within the next 2 months.  That way he can then refer us to The Chacer Hospital. So now its just a case of waiting for the letter to hit the mat for my surgery. Had the first 21 blood test today, so 10 days time will be the 2nd one.  
Why is it when you are waiting for something the time goes so so so slow.


----------



## lkg (Nov 16, 2008)

hi newbie

i am a newbie to... know exactly what you mean waiting can be so long when you want something badly..... am in a sort of similar boat to yourself but you seem to be ahead of me best of luck with your test results let us know how you get on.

love c xxxxx


----------



## EmilyinKent (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi

Come and join Kent girls TTC! Just do a search - it should come up.

I know what you mean about waiting! I am waiting to see if I get a period this month and for my day 21 results - am at the fertility clinic in Canterbury! Try to focus on something else like Christmas!!!

Emily
xx


----------

